
Digital Twin Example for Engineers - itsmejeff
https://www.verypossible.com/blog/what-is-a-digital-twin-an-engineers-guide
======
wenc
A "digital twin" is a online mathematical model/function/simulation that is
continuously fed with sensor input data.

It's a new term for an old idea that has been around for decades in
manufacturing; but what's old is new again in the context of IoT devices.

And it's only the first step -- manufacturing has gone a few steps farther.

Digital twins are primarily concerned with constructing a digital
_representation_ of a physical process/asset.

Model-based predictive control [1] (developed in 1980) has been used
commercially to not only automatically control said assets, but do so
optimally (by iteratively solving an optimization problem based on a
mathematical model at every time period, and then reading new measurements off
the feedback loop to update itself).

This type of optimal control technology is the reason why oil refineries are
run so efficiently today.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Model_predictive_control](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Model_predictive_control)

------
chatmasta
Relevant wiki article for those wondering wtf a “digital twin” is:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_twin](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_twin)

------
joshu
The first three paragraphs could be replaced with an actual explanation of
what it is.

~~~
zodPod
No man, blogs always need at least 3 paragraphs of wasted time aka exposition.
Haven't you ever looked for a recipe online? No one can get to the point and
actually show you the recipe, they need to first force you to read stories
about their childhood that you really don't care about when all you want is to
make buffalo chicken dip.

~~~
joshu
Augh

~~~
zodPod
Exactly.

